# Toolbox



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This toolbox started out as a whim for a place to store "special" handtools. and some of my car buddies saw it and I took orders making several with different woods and trim details. I carved their names, date, and fabrication number in the lid and signed each one. The "personal" touch brought a few more $'s. It's a lot like the "red" tool box, except slightly larger. It's Red Oak, 26"w x 16" h x 14"d, weighs 53 lbs. Thought I'd show it, maybe give you ww's an idea.


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Ohhhh, very nice! I like that a lot.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sweeeeeet.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## DadoHead (Jul 28, 2007)

I like!


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Purdy.


----------



## redhawknc1 (Jul 15, 2007)

:smile: Very nice! I'd love to have one!


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

Very nice.
And it's made in the *USA!*


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, How'd ya do the drawer fronts... Routerbit?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*That*

really is a nice piece of work, and it has given me a great idea for this years christmas presents.

Thanks for posting.

Ed


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm thinking of a version as well. I'm thinking of making the bottom drawer as deep as two of the others. I think I'll add a front cover thats I can close and latch over the drawers for a more portable version. Again, great project.


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Way cool, Very pretty and functional.

Orson


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

It's a beautiful thing , did you make a matching roller cabinet ?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's nice. Bet you can sell those fast as you canmake them if ya wanted to.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great. I'd MUCH rather put my tools in that than in any "red" box anyday! :thumbsup:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I want one, I want one


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

Real nice.
I want one too.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*design...*

you wouldn't want to drop the design plans off in here by accident would ya??? :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Stick said:


> you wouldn't want to drop the design plans off in here by accident would ya??? :icon_cheesygrin:



Actually there were no real plans for this tool chest. Just an idea and a rough sketch, on which I added some dimensions. It's pretty easy, it's just a box with four drawers and a lid.

Coming up with a plan is a matter of just doing it on paper first. It's easier to erase a pencil line than recut hardwood.


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

Anytime you deal with pull out type drawers...it's a project.....
Very nicely done.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Those are almost the exact dimensions of a show/storage box I'm designing for my sister. I sure as hell hope it doesn't weigh 53 pounds when I'm finished though. I'm using yellowheart with bloodwood inlays (if I can make them work properly). That is assuming I ever actually start the project.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

You did a beautiful job cabinetman :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful chest. I like the clean lines, that would make a great storage unit for studio artists too.


----------

